# iPhone contrôle le player de l'iPad ?



## Membre supprimé 1323 (25 Janvier 2011)

Hello à tous !

Je cherche une solution au problème suivant :

Dans une voiture, un iPad situé sur les appuies têtes arrière contient des vidéos. Je cherche à pouvoir utiliser un iPhone comme remote pour mettre Play, Pause, Next etc sur les vidéos de l'iPad.
Et ce, évidemment soit en wifi ad hoc, sois en bluetooth (enfin je crois)

Ca existe, dites ?


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Janvier 2011)

Avec AirView peut-être.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1323 (25 Janvier 2011)

Nope, il semble qu'il ne fasse que de l'ordi à l'iOS stuff 
Ou alors j'ai pas trouvé comment faire !


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Janvier 2011)

AirView fonctionne entre des appareils iOS.

Tu lances AirView sur l'iPad et iPod sur l'iPhone.
Dans iPod tu choisis l'envoie vers AirPlay et hop.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1323 (26 Janvier 2011)

Hmm je trouve pas l'option Airview dans l'iPod de l'iPhone 
Elle se cache où ?

Merci de ton aide


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Janvier 2011)

Quand tu lances la vidéo sur ton iphone.  Tu tapes une fois, le menu de lecture apparaît.

Tu tapes sur AirPlay puis tu sélectionnes le périphérique vers lequel tu veux diffuser.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1323 (26 Janvier 2011)

Hmm ça s'active quelque part ou c'est que sur iPhone 4 (je suis sur un 3GS) ?

Je trouve pas le menu


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Janvier 2011)

Ton iPhone est sous iOS 4.2 ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1323 (26 Janvier 2011)

Yep, 4.2.1


----------



## Sergio_bzh (21 Septembre 2012)

Je réponds tard mais si qqun tombe sur ce fil ... 

l'appli que tu cherches s'appelle Movie remote Kids et fonctionne en BT .  
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/movie-remote-kids/id443975966?mt=8&ls=1

Les solutions AirPlay ... faut avoir un routeur Wifi


----------

